# Inflatable Hire for Childrens Party



## Loopylou (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello

I need some guidance/help with sourcing some inflatable hire for my sons 10th Birthday.

Party is to be held at my home and i would like to hire something different and fun rather than a traditional bouncy castle....which might i add i feel is too young for a 10 year old. 

I was looking into Rodeo Bulls, Sumo suits or something along those lines.

Can anyone give me any ideas or if they know of anyone doing such a thing.

Best regards

Louise x


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

read through this site
Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz
maybe call a couple of the companies and see if they can help you
good luck


----------



## 80003-LauraLe (Jan 8, 2010)

Orbis Inflatables Tel: +971 (0)4 832 1588.


Good luck!

LL


----------



## Loopylou (Mar 26, 2009)

LauraLee said:


> Orbis Inflatables Tel: +971 (0)4 832 1588.
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


Thank you guys x


----------

